# Jessica Alba or Angelina Jolie?



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

You can only choose ONE! NOT both!
And if you're going to view this thread, just vote already. No point just reading it and not leavin' your mark.

Thanks for taking the Poll and yes I am one curious chick. =p

Good day!









BECAUSE ACESTRO SAID... "PICSS!!!!!!!'


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

voted.... jessica alba is hot..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

JESSICA ALBA of course. But I really LOVE (VIDA GUERRA) check her out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Can we say neither


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, I'm the only one to vote for Angelina?! She'd be such a huge freak in bed, plus taller and bigger boobs and huge sexy lips.....sheeeeeyit.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Jessica Alba is my vote too


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

(Vida Guerra) can I vote for her Please.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

edit:

Thanks for the pics Jiam Ji!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

They are both beautiful, but id say angelina


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Did you know Jessica Alba and I are currently dating?









Not to influence the voting, but...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Shame on those who posted before me for not posting this...


true.. i should have posted some pics.... but i was too lazy =p


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my vote:


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Angelina Jolie, Danm she got those lips...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my vote:


ditto,

the only thing going for angelina are the DSLs and the fact that she's a freak....

but alba wins.....


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think the whole adopting kids from foriegn countries turned me off to jolie. im not saying its a bad thing but ive always thought she wasnt as hot after she did that.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

alba  wow nice pic... i would love to give it to that girl!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol racist


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jessica alba is hot no doubt but i think sh gets more credit then she deserves. same goes for angelina, i think the biggest attraction the angelina is she good looking but she looks like a easy hooaaa


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> lol racist










i dont know man, maybe its just the "mom" thing?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The coin I just flipped told me that Jessica is my choice. I will not argue with this decision.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Alba x 100


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> lol racist










i dont know man, maybe its just the "mom" thing?
[/quote]

haha whats wrong with milfs


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

D S L

oh..... Angie.......


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> haha whats wrong with milfs


haha i dont know man, i just dont know...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

angelina has waaaaaay to many kids runnin around---- waaaaaaaaay to many!

and nuthins wrong with milfs dawgz, BUT if you got two HOT chicks to choose from and one has a handful of kids and one doesnt?,.,,,,, you gonna still take the milf?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> angelina has waaaaaay to many kids runnin around---- waaaaaaaaay to many!


I thought you were a player? Kids scare you? Dude, i thought your just looking for a score... not some long term loving.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

QoQ's mom is a milf...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But be careful...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL! haha got me good on that one!!! your crazy ace...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Acestro For Prez In 08'

vote for him, you wont.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i think the whole adopting kids from foriegn countries turned me off to jolie. im not saying its a bad thing but ive always thought she wasnt as hot after she did that.


That's exactly the way I feel. When I see her with her adopted kids it's just a big turn off, I don't know why...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

alba never like jolie after she made out with her brother

honestly i would rather take the olsen twins or scarlet johansen. did anyone see the island damn she was hot


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

tough choice, but angelina jolie still has the whitest teeth I've ever cum accross!!lol.

and holy sh*t, olson twins!!! Gotta be a fake, right?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea that deff fake


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

If it was real it would've been all over the news.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

yep but we can all whish

damn good photo editing tho

couldnt find a super hot pic of scarlet


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scarlet johansen.. (sp) mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm bitch..

she was uber hotin match point, that movied sucked both testies but she was the only thing that kept me from stopping the movie

rack-a-licous


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah and even hotter in the island


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jessica Alba from idle hands


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Jolie...I'm not really into the 'look, you can see my rib cage' look


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah if scarlet was an option i would vote for her


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Alba x 100


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup Alba from Idle Hands was sexy..nice young and meaty


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Yup Alba from Idle Hands was sexy..nice young and meaty


lol you make her sound like a meal









But it's Angelina for me, she is very well sculpted


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Yup Alba from Idle Hands was sexy..nice young and meaty


lol you make her sound like a meal









But it's Angelina for me, she is very well sculpted








[/quote]
Shes hot but she has some rough and bony edges and the veins on her arms freak me out
removed that picture way too big lol


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i really thought this poll was gonna be closer. wow.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

AJ is wierd looking, looks like a duck-girl hybrid.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> AJ is wierd looking, looks like a duck-girl hybrid.


well thats 1 duck my duck would love to stuff.







I would definately pick the sexiest woman on the planet.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> yeah if scarlet was an option i would vote for her


























If you haven't seen MatchPoint, go check it out. She's hot, dirty, and rocks a wet white t-shirt.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

The only time I thought Angelina was truly hot was in Gone in 60 seconds.

"Dark Angel" Jessica Alba > *


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

angelina is soo hot but jessica alba has a little better BJL's and shes not married


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jessica Alba all the way








Jolie looked hot in the past, but every time I see her on TV now, I cannot help but think that something weird is going on with her face (mouth and lips in particular) - it looks unnatural, weird, even slightly nasty...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Jolie for sure.

Next would be Kiera Knightley and Kate Winslet


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

alba definately, but whats up with these kinds of posts these days?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no one is really sure...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

abgelina has much more depth to her...... and i mean that in more ways than one


----------



## dj_child (Oct 23, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Yup Alba from Idle Hands was sexy..nice young and meaty


Hell yea! That was the worst movie I ever started watchin, until i seen Alba. 
LMAO "Young And MEATY"!!! DATSA NAIEESSS!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Alba!!! I own into the blue just so I can watch her in a swimsuit. She is soo f'n Sexy.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yayayayay 100 vote, wwhhhaaapppaaa,

defo think alba has it over jolie, i think i would cream just seeing her


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont like you guys drooling over my wife Jessica...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Where can I vote for Cristina Ricci??


----------

